# Ensenada--housing



## ebonierika (Oct 4, 2012)

Greetings! I am looking for a reputable real estate agent in Ensenada to help me locate housing. I signed up for two sites that I found online but they are not helpful. One even sent an email stating that no agent was available to help me but buy... . I forget what is was but obviously not what I am looking for. 

Oh, and any ideas of what a two bedroom will cost. I am not looking for a gated community or an ex-pat community per se, but a decent neighborhood. 

Sincerely, Erika


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

What you will find online, if you find anyone at all, is someone who specializes in working with gringos, and expects that you will be willing to pay the ****** tax of 20% to 100% more than the house is worth.

Your best bet is to be IN Ensenada when you are looking, and find some people whose opinions you trust to recommend either an agent or a house that is for sale.

Your very very best bet is to find "se rent" signs and rent somewhere for a minimum of 6 months till you are certain that you want to live in Ensenada, and if so, in what neighborhood.


----------



## StevenO (Oct 18, 2012)

I met a young couple from Brazil at a cafe here in Ensenada that came and stayed in a $20.00 a night hotel for 3-4 days and found an apartment in Valle Verde for $150.00 a month. They found it and the realtor on either ensenadahoy dot com or ensenada dot net, two sites that I had recommended to them.
They're super happy with how it all turned out.


----------



## ebonierika (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks a bunch as I just logged on to ask about cheap but good places to stay. Do you recall the name of the hotel and/or do you have others to recommend?


----------



## ebonierika (Oct 4, 2012)

I just finished browsing those sites. I am Grateful. Thanks a bunch. On a side note: I don't know why I didn't think to look in the classifieds.


----------



## StevenO (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry, I missed your question about hotels. The cleanest looking cheap hotel that I've seen was the Hotel Hacienda on Segundo, they have a big red LED sign out front that says $240.00 (pesos) on the weekdays, I think it goes up on the weekends. There are so many hotels in Ensenada for $20.00 a night and less that I would say just drive down on a weeknight and you'll be GUARANTEED to find something cheap and good. Expensive and good is here too, of course.
I haven't stayed in a hotel here, we're on a boat. We're sailing south in a couple of weeks.


----------

